# Anyone familar With The UMX-R?



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

I was cruising Merckx website and came across the UMX-R model.


Looks real sweet  !

.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Very interesting.... It doesn't look like it has track ends.....I'd like that as a frameset....


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

14 spd IGH. Looks like a harsh ride with those seat stays.

At least they are making steel again.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

zmudshark said:


> 14 spd IGH. Looks like a harsh ride with those seat stays.
> 
> At least they are making steel again.


Yeah, I'm a fan of Rohloff IGH. 


The color design is supposed to commemorate the 40 year anniversary of Merckx Hour Record ride in Mexico in '72.


----------



## bjorn240 (May 24, 2011)

Looks f*cking horrendous. It is an insult to Merckx fans and riders.

- Horrible, horrible, horrible seat stays
- Shifter on the headtube (YHGTBFKM)
- White rims and colored nipples? Really?
- IGH and EBB

The whole thing makes me want to cry.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

+1,000,000!



bjorn240 said:


> looks f*cking horrendous. It is an insult to merckx fans and riders.
> 
> - horrible, horrible, horrible seat stays
> - shifter on the headtube (yhgtbfkm)
> ...


----------



## mudrock (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm sure Eddy saw that model and demanded his company back.


----------

